# In hibernate.cfg.xml schreiben und auslesen



## Harry05 (25. Sep 2017)

Hi Läute,
könnt ihr mir mal sagen wie ich in diese  hibernate.cfg.xml schreiben und auslesen kann mit getProperty und setProperty so in der art??

habe das versucht 

```
Configuration config = new Configuration();
        config.configure();


        config.setProperty("hibernate.connection.username", "root2");
        System.out.println(config.getProperty("hibernate.connection.username"));
        System.out.println();
```

will blos nicht rennen grrrrr


----------

